# Best seat on the plane?



## legalskier (Apr 27, 2012)

Supposedly it's *6A*....and the worst is 31E.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/26/best-seat-on-plane_n_1456671.html

What are your fave & least fave? Why?


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 27, 2012)

silly poll.  Each model is different.

That being said, I always love a window seat midships.

Gonna get the privilege of flying an A380 for the very 1st time in August, Lufthansa 401 JFK -> Frankfurt.  Can't wait.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 27, 2012)

Any window seat in rows 1-6 is generally fine with me. Mostly because it's usually 1st or business class. I love traveling on our corporate travel policy...

My wife and I flew First on British to Spain last year, and are now well and truly spoiled. For the overnight flight, it just about is totally worth the extra money. On domestic flights, maybe not so much, but I won't complain about the extra elbow room.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2012)

Aisle seat closest to the exit.  I can't stand being at the back of the plane and waiting to get off.  It never ceases to amaze me how long it takes people to get their shit together and deplane. This is especially true if I have a short amount of time to make it to a connecting flight.


----------



## kickstand (Apr 27, 2012)

We flew first class to Alaska for our honeymoon.  Figured we'd splurge for the once-in-a-lifetime trip.  That was pretty sweet.  

But the best seat I ever got...was flying solo BOS-DEN to meet up with my GF (now wife).  For whatever reason, the guy at the ticket desk upgraded me to business class and I ended up with a single seat on the right side of the plane at the back of business class.  I don't know the model of the plane, but it was freakin' sweet.  Tons of leg room, no one to either side, lots of space to spread out and free drinks.  It was heaven.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2012)

Aisle seat in an emergency exit or bulkhead row.  I prefer to be next to the window, but my shoulders get too cramped if there's someone next to me.  At least with the aisle seat I can stretch into the aisle when there's no one in it.  I just need to watch out for that damn drink cart. 

Of course every model is different.  Some have enough leg room for me without needing the emergency row, while with others my knees are pressed into the seat back in front of me the entire flight.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Aisle seat closest to the exit.  I can't stand being at the back of the plane and waiting to get off.  It never ceases to amaze me how long it takes people to get their shit together and deplane. This is especially true if I have a short amount of time to make it to a connecting flight.



I don't mind the back of the plane, as long as I don't have a connector to make less than an hour after landing.  Then I get antsy back there.  

One flight I took a few months ago I purposely switched to the very back row to avoid the middle seat I was originally booked with.  I ended up with the entire row to myself.  :beer:


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2012)

Any seat far away from the person who gets airsick.

Somehow, that person always winds up next to me. Blech!


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2012)

I like window seats because I'm a kid at heart and I love staring out the window. Exit rows are usually best if you can snag em. Other than that, front is normally better as they are first off. but i'll take whatever's cheapest, spirit airlines now charges you $30 to pick a seat, I just go wherever they tell me for that coin. That's $120 round trip for my wife and I just to pick a stupid seat for an hour flight to south carolina. nooo thanks!


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 27, 2012)

Really, though, the best seat on a plane is any seat on any plane without snakes on it.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2012)

Any seat that's on a plane that taking me to say some tropical beach location or some great ski resort is good in my book!

Any seat on a plane that's taking me to say Toledo, OH or maybe Iowa City, IA is ALWAYS going to suck in my book!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 27, 2012)

depends on why and where i'm flying.

always go for an aisle seat.   if i'm with my family or in no general rush i'll opt for back of the plane.  planes tend to fill up from front to back and i always have better luck scoring a vacant middle or even jumping rows when in back.

with family it tends to be toward back too just so we all have seats together.

if i'm taking an early morning biz flight and in a rush then it is as far forward as possible to get off quickly.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 27, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Really, though, the best seat on a plane is any seat on any plane without snakes on it.



lol That movie was so bad it was actually good as a comedy:-D  The scene with the couple joining the mile high club in the bathroom only to have the guy get bit in the junk by a snake had me rolling on the floor.


I prefer exit rows if I can get them. Otherwise I prefer aisle so as I don't feel too cramped. I also hate waiting to deplane if I'm towards the back.


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2012)

oh and not near any crying babies


----------



## Geoff (Apr 27, 2012)

This really depends on which airline, the fare basis of my ticket, and the type of equipment

Embraer ERJ-17x and 190 is my favorite equipment for short flights.   It's a 2-2 configuration so there is no middle death seat.   I prefer aisle seat towards the front but window seat is just fine as long as it's not in the last row where the seat doesn't recline.

On 3-3 equipment in coach like the 737, 757, A31x, and A32x, I loath middle seats.   I loath the last row on the plane where the seats don't recline.   Don't like the row in front of the emergency exit row where the seats don't recline.   I prefer sitting aisle as far forward as I can get.   I want to be able to get off the plane quickly.

On a Southwest 737 that I know is going out half-full or less, my favorite seat is the emergency exit row window seat where there is no seat in front of it.   Infinite leg room.   I want to have the seat next to me open, though.   On a jammed flight, I take any aisle seat open in the front.

When I used to fly United a lot and was Premier Exec level, their economy plus section with the extra legroom was great.   They'd block off the middle seats and only overflow "the dirty masses" into those middle seats after the back of the plane filled.   2nd row of economy plus on the aisle (row 9) on a United 757 was my typical seat.

On a transcontinental 747 flight where I'm business class, I like being on the upper deck.   Otherwise, just keep me away from the toilets.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> oh and not near any crying babies



My last flight was on a 757 with a toilet/exit row about 3/4 through economy.  I took an aisle seat right there (40D, I believe) for the extra leg room.  Apparently they also stuck just about every family traveling with children in the same section.  I don't think there were any kids anywhere else on the plane.  I was a little worried as the plane was boarding, because it felt like romper room back there.  Luckily it was quiet throughout the flight.  Turned out to be one of the best seats I've had.  It took awhile to get off the plane though and I had a connecting flight that was supposed to start boarding 15 minutes after we landed, at an airport that I'd never been to before.  Luckily the flight landed early and the connecting flight took off late, so I had plenty of time, but I was still nervous.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2012)

Geoff said:


> Embraer ERJ-17x and 190 is my favorite equipment for short flights.   It's a 2-2 configuration so there is no middle death seat.   I prefer aisle seat towards the front but window seat is just fine as long as it's not in the last row where the seat doesn't recline.



I haven't flown a lot, but one of my favorite flights is the ERJ-145 from DFW to LRD, if I get an A seat, which is solo on the left side.  It's a bit cramped in C with someone next to me.  It's a short flight though, so it's all good.

I've also had some comfortable flights on MD-80s, which seem to have more leg room than other planes I've been on.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 27, 2012)

The plane model dorkery in this thread is amusing :lol: 

Never once in my life have I paid attention to the plane model number


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 27, 2012)

Any aisle seat, preferably a bulkhead or an emergency row.

That said, being far away from the lavatories is key. The sounds and smells can be annoying to say the least.  I usually take trans-Pacific flights with a mandatory 14-hour leg built in and I like being able to get up and walk or use the bathroom without having to disturb anyone. 

Delta has these Economy Select seats that, for a few hundred more, get you more legroom and unlimited drinks. When you're flying for 14+ hours, any bit of comfort counts. I usually get my money's worth in drinks. Last time I flew, we had a soiree going on in my row. A cocktail party in the air. Flight attendants just kept plying me with scotches. Double all the way. Best time I ever had on a plane.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 27, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> The plane model dorkery in this thread is amusing :lol:
> 
> Never once in my life have I paid attention to the plane model number



thats cause you're not an aviation fan.

I've been one my whole life.  I used to park next to 13L at JFK with my scanner and watch them come in for landing and take off.  Pre 9/11 of course.  Can't get enough.  Thats why I'm so excited about flying the A380


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> The plane model dorkery in this thread is amusing :lol:
> 
> Never once in my life have I paid attention to the plane model number





SkiDork said:


> thats cause you're not an aviation fan.
> 
> I've been one my whole life.  I used to park next to 13L at JFK with my scanner and watch them come in for landing and take off.  Pre 9/11 of course.  Can't get enough.  Thats why I'm so excited about flying the A380



I'm not a big aviation fan.  I just like to be comfortable.  I try to make note of what plane I'm flying on so that when I'm picking seats on future flights I know what to expect.  With my size even getting a seat with extra leg room doesn't make for a comfortable flight, it just makes it more bearable.  So every little bit helps.

I don't have much hope of ever flying 1st class, so I'll just have to optimize coach as best I can...


----------



## darent (Apr 27, 2012)

any seat going somewhere. I'm small so the only time I get bothered is  in a  seat that I have to share with a plus-plus size person that is sweaty!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> thats cause you're not an aviation fan.
> 
> I've been one my whole life.  I used to park next to 13L at JFK with my scanner and watch them come in for landing and take off.  Pre 9/11 of course.  Can't get enough.  Thats why I'm so excited about flying the A380



Same, I actually have a private pilot's license that I got in high school. Haven't really flown (airplanes) since... too damn expensive. I stick with paragliding. 

I used to go to Bradley when I lived in CT, and when i went to college in MA i would go to the parking garage at logan and just watch the planes take off. I remember at the time (again, pre 9/11) my friend and I went to the control tower and asked if we could come up. They let us in and we go to chat with all the ATC guys in the tower. That would never happen today. 

Also, when I was a kid I used to religiously on every flight ask to meet the pilot. I remember flying to Germany on a 747 with Lufthansa when I was probably 10 or 11 years old. I went in to talk to the pilot and he banked the airplane for me left and then right. I remember it being so awesome watching the horizon tilt at that age and thinking this guy is banking a 747 just for my amusement. 

The good old days ....


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I don't have much hope of ever flying 1st class, so I'll just have to optimize coach as best I can...



When my wife and I flew home from our honeymoon we had a complimentary bump to 1st class. It was awesome!


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> I actually have a private pilot's license .



me too - worked on instrument rating but never finished it


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2012)

SkiDork said:


> thats cause you're not an aviation fan.
> 
> I've been one my whole life.  I used to park next to 13L at JFK with my scanner and watch them come in for landing and take off.  Pre 9/11 of course.  Can't get enough.  Thats why I'm so excited about flying the A380



It's not so much not being a fan of flying, it's loathing public transportation in general.

I guess I don't pay attention to the plane because when I book a flight it's about spending the shortest time in transit for the shortest dollar.  Whatever expedia, kayak turns up to fit those criteria is what I fly. 

About the only time I ever got excited about a plane was when Jet Blue first came out and had the individual TVs with 25 channels.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 28, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> The plane model dorkery in this thread is amusing :lol:
> 
> Never once in my life have I paid attention to the plane model number



If you fly a lot, it's not "dorkery".   Anybody who flies a lot has SeatGuru bookmarked.   If you're going to pick your own seat, why not pick a good one?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2012)

Geoff said:


> If you fly a lot, it's not "dorkery".   Anybody who flies a lot has SeatGuru bookmarked.   If you're going to pick your own seat, why not pick a good one?



I've picked my seat plenty of times.  It's a great feature.  I just don't pay any attention to what kind of plane I'll be riding in.


----------



## hammer (Apr 29, 2012)

Nick said:


> Same, I actually have a private pilot's license that I got in high school. Haven't really flown (airplanes) since... too damn expensive. I stick with paragliding.



Got my private license during the summers while in college.  Made use of it to take a day trip from NJ to Williamsburg to go to Busch Gardens and have had my share of "$100 hamburgers".  Good times...



SkiDork said:


> me too - worked on instrument rating but never finished it



I finished up my instrument rating and also picked up a commercial multi-engine at a military Aero Club.  Got busy with family stuff so I haven't flown on a regular basis for almost 18 years.  Unfortunately, it has become too expensive to keep current.

As far as a seat on the plane is concerned, I'm partial to an aisle seat near or at the middle of the plane.  I don't care about looking outside anymore and I like to be near an exit row but away from the service areas and restrooms.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 29, 2012)

Nick said:


> Same, I actually have a private pilot's license that I got in high school. Haven't really flown (airplanes) since... too damn expensive. I stick with paragliding.
> 
> I used to go to Bradley when I lived in CT, and when i went to college in MA i would go to the parking garage at logan and just watch the planes take off. I remember at the time (again, pre 9/11) my friend and I went to the control tower and asked if we could come up. They let us in and we go to chat with all the ATC guys in the tower. That would never happen today.
> 
> ...



Johnny, do you like movies about gladiators?


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 29, 2012)

Nick said:


> I used to go to Bradley when I lived in CT, and when i went to college in MA i would go to the parking garage at logan and just watch the planes take off. I remember at the time (again, pre 9/11) my friend and I went to the control tower and asked if we could come up. They let us in and we go to chat with all the ATC guys in the tower. That would never happen today.


I can relate to this. When I was a kid, I had a book on airplanes and knew ever spec on just about every plane made by Boeing, McDonnell Douglas, Lockheed and British Aircraft Corp. At that time, the big planes were the 747, the DC-10 and the L1011. Every time a plane flew overhead, I would say the type of aircraft and the airline (speaking of airlines, this makes me nostalgic for all those airlines that are no longer around: Pan Am, TWA, Eastern, Western, Hughes Airwest, Braniff, PSA, National, etc.). I also used to build model airplanes. I don't think kids do this anymore.



> Also, when I was a kid I used to religiously on every flight ask to meet the pilot. I remember flying to Germany on a 747 with Lufthansa when I was probably 10 or 11 years old. I went in to talk to the pilot and he banked the airplane for me left and then right. I remember it being so awesome watching the horizon tilt at that age and thinking this guy is banking a 747 just for my amusement.


True story: I was flying Cathay Pacific to Hong Kong sometime in the 90s. My friend was on board and his wife was a stewardess. She managed to get us into the cockpit to meet the captain. It was a 747 and the pilot let me and my friend sit in the jump seats behind him. The whole crew was Australian and they chatted away with us. As we began our descent, I told them that I should get back to my seat. Captain told me to stay and kept talking to me. Now, the descent into HK's old airport (Kai Tak) is pretty notorious for being tight since you bank around hills and dodge buildings. Anyway, the pilots just kept talking to us as the plane veered right near a hill and then flew straight into the runway. The plane basically landed itself and the pilots didn't touch the steering columns until the brakes came on. When the plane stopped, the co-pilot brought out a map then said: "Where the f*ck is gate 37A?"


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 5, 2012)

The best seat on the Embraer 145 is my seat, the one on the left up front.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2012)

ERJ-145CA said:


> The best seat on the Embraer 145 is my seat, the one on the left up front.



ever use the Escape Rope?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> ever use the Escape Rope?



Nope but I've accidentally hit the button and had it fall on me.


----------



## 4aprice (May 6, 2012)

Just had the honor (cough, cough) of sitting in the last row of a 737 as far from the pilot as it gets.  Thought I would hate it but it wasn't so bad though I still prefer midships.(little bumpier back there).  Did have a good view of the "super moon" though.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

